# Olivia Munn leidet unter Trichotillomania



## beachkini (30 Juli 2012)

​
Sie hat einen sonnengebräunten, strahlenden Teint, eine Figur, für die einige ihrer Kolleginnen töten würden, und schimmerndes, volles Haar. Doch hinter der wunderschönen Fassade brodelt es. Und zwar heftig: Olivia Munn, 32, reißt sich im Stress die Wimpern aus! 

Die Schauspielerin, die mit "Iron Man 2" und "Magic Mike" bekannt wurde, gesteht gegeüber der "New York Daily News": "Ich knabbere nicht an meinen Nägeln, aber ich reiße meine Wimpern aus. Es tut nicht weh, aber es nervt schon sehr."

Weiter erzählt sie: "Jedes Mal, wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe, muss ich mir wieder eine Packung falsche Wimpern kaufen."

Dieses Verhalten hat seinen Ursprung in einer psychischen Störung namens Trichotillomania. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Impulskontrollstörung, bei der sich Betroffene bei Stress die Haare vom Körper reißen - am häufigsten die Augenbrauen oder Wimpern.

Die 32-Jährige litt schon als Kind darunter, hat das Problem aber immer noch nicht unter Kontrolle gebracht.

Der Zeitung verrät sie die Ursache: "Ich würde mich nicht als schwach bezeichnen, aber ich möchte nicht, dass jemand gemein zu mir ist. Als ein Soldatenkind musste ich oft umziehen, als ich jung war, und niemand ist nett zu dem neuen Kind in der Straße. Ich habe also immer diese Angst, dass sich jemand über mich lustig machen wird", so Munn.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Q (30 Juli 2012)

ohne Haare ist doch modern  

Armes Mädel.


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Juli 2012)

Mein Gott, das interessiert doch niemanden.


----------



## tommie3 (31 Juli 2012)

Also sachen gibts.


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2012)

tja, das nenn ich doch mal Probleme


----------

